# Natures Best Science Diet



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought this for Gigi today. I am having so much trouble finding a food that does not cause her to have diarrha. I saw this at Pets Smart and decided to give it a try. Have any of you tried it? I am not sure as to what to look for in labels. I am trying to stay away from corn products as I think they are attributing to her diarrha. 

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/minisite/...D=1212006872170


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Nature's Best® Chicken & Brown Rice Dinner - Puppy
Ingredients: Chicken, Brown Rice, *Soybean Meal, Whole Grain Wheat*, Chicken Meal, *Pork Fat *(preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, *Dried Beet Pulp*, Natural Flavor, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Oats, Apples, Cranberries, Fish Oil, Peas, Carrots, *Soybean Oil*, Dicalcium Phosphate, Iodized Salt, Broccoli, Vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, L-Threonine, Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract. 

I bolded somethings that I immediatelys saw that I don't like. Soy, wheat, and corn are common allergens for dogs. I thought it was a little wierd that they use pork fat. I wouldn't personally feed this food. There are many better foods out there.

Are you switching her food very gradually. If, the loose stool continues, I would take her to see the vet. I hope that helps.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would not feed a dog or a human any soy products unless they are certified organic. All non organic soy is now genetically modified. A big no-no because we do not know long term what effect these "frankenfoods" have on us.

Have you tried California Natural Lamb and Rice, or Canidae Lamb and Rice, or Wellness Chicken and Sweet Potato? Sometimes the more ingredients that are in a food, the more it messes with a sensitive dog's system. 

This food sounds like Hill's attempt to mimic some of the better premium foods, but they missed the mark IMO in adding soy, wheat, and pork fat.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I will be taking that back tomorrow. I haven't opened it up yet. I would like to try the Canidae, but can't find any place close that sells it. Gigi has had loose stools now for about a month. I have tested it at the Vets three times now. It always comes back fine. The past couple days they have really became runny and snotty looking. I tried giving her a little cottage cheese. She puked it back up. I tried giving her yogart. She puked it up. For the last 24 hours all I have given her is Chopped up boiled chicken breast and brown rice mixed together. No poop since about 4 am. Thats why I was thinking it was her dog food. I have been giving her the California natural lamb and rice. I have tried several different kinds, Nutro, Eukanabia, Iams, Bil Jack, Merrick, and Royal Canin. I wish I could find something that agrees with her. I may just have to cook for her and do away with the dog food altogether. How long do you think I can give her just chicken and rice without anything else and still keep her healthy?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Thanks you guys. I will be taking that back tomorrow. I haven't opened it up yet. I would like to try the Canidae, but can't find any place close that sells it. Gigi has had loose stools now for about a month. I have tested it at the Vets three times now. It always comes back fine. The past couple days they have really became runny and snotty looking. I tried giving her a little cottage cheese. She puked it back up. I tried giving her yogart. She puked it up. For the last 24 hours all I have given her is Chopped up boiled chicken breast and brown rice mixed together. No poop since about 4 am. Thats why I was thinking it was her dog food. I have been giving her the California natural lamb and rice. I have tried several different kinds, Nutro, Eukanabia, Iams, Bil Jack, Merrick, and Royal Canin. I wish I could find something that agrees with her. I may just have to cook for her and do away with the dog food altogether. How long do you think I can give her just chicken and rice without anything else and still keep her healthy?[/B]


Puppies have very sensitive tummies. You might want to give her some plain canned pumpkin (not the pie filling kind). You also need to stick to a food. Switching her food all the time will cause loose stool. You have to switch foods super gradually. You might also want to try a bland diet of like boiled chicken and rice to firm up her stools.

You can always order Canidae on-line. California Natural is supposed to be a really good food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Thanks you guys. I will be taking that back tomorrow. I haven't opened it up yet. I would like to try the Canidae, but can't find any place close that sells it. Gigi has had loose stools now for about a month. I have tested it at the Vets three times now. It always comes back fine. The past couple days they have really became runny and snotty looking. I tried giving her a little cottage cheese. She puked it back up. I tried giving her yogart. She puked it up. For the last 24 hours all I have given her is Chopped up boiled chicken breast and brown rice mixed together. No poop since about 4 am. Thats why I was thinking it was her dog food. I have been giving her the California natural lamb and rice. I have tried several different kinds, Nutro, Eukanabia, Iams, Bil Jack, Merrick, and Royal Canin. I wish I could find something that agrees with her. I may just have to cook for her and do away with the dog food altogether. How long do you think I can give her just chicken and rice without anything else and still keep her healthy?[/B]



She may have a super sensitive stomach. If she is okay with chicken and rice, then perhaps you can look for a food that has just chicken and rice in it. California Natural (and Canidae) make a chicken and rice food, and there are some others, too. I don't know how long you can feed just chicken and rice, perhaps Jackie (JMM) might know better than I. If you really don't mind home cooking that may be a good option for you, but you'd have to do some research about nutrition. (I personally would stay away from Iams, BilJack and Royal Canin products.)


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583447
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will definately stay away from them now. I just ordered Canidae chicken and rice on line. Thanks for that suggestion. I think until it gets here I will just give her the chicken and rice.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Also on most of the dog food websites (Like Canidae's site, or California Natural's site) you can use the Store Locater and they will tell you the closest stores to you that sell it!

I feed Jax Canidae (mixing in some Nature's Variety Instinct) and some canned CA Natural and he does just fine. I like Canidae, but he just seems to have gotten bored w/it - that's why he has a little extra! 


Glad to hear you were able to find it and buy it online too!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

My angelo always had really runny poo and the food that ended up working for us was the Canidae lamb and rice. I had to order it online too but I think it is well worth it. Hopefully she will do well with the canidae.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> My angelo always had really runny poo and the food that ended up working for us was the Canidae lamb and rice. I had to order it online too but I think it is well worth it. Hopefully she will do well with the canidae.[/B]


Thanks, I hope she does too. I wonder why poor places don't carry it?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583497
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the small town I live in I think that most of the people here feed their dogs the science diet and they think of it as a pretty good food, I know I did before I started researching. So the stores figure why carry the premium dog food if not enough people are going to buy it. There is one feed store here that started carrying the Blue Buffalo, which is a pretty good food from what little I can tell, but nobody has bought any of it so they are going to stop carrying it.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope she starts doing better. I just wanted to add that not all dogs can tolerate dairy products. It might be worth a try to stop the yogurt and cottage cheese for awhile to see how she does.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chicken and rice is fine for short term. Pick your food and mix it in with the chicken and rice slowly over 10 days. 

Has your vet dewormed her anyways? We don't always see parasites on a fecal exam. It's not a bad idea to do a general dewormer just to have the bases covered. Drontal or Panacur are the most common dewormers used.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> Chicken and rice is fine for short term. Pick your food and mix it in with the chicken and rice slowly over 10 days.
> 
> Has your vet dewormed her anyways? We don't always see parasites on a fecal exam. It's not a bad idea to do a general dewormer just to have the bases covered. Drontal or Panacur are the most common dewormers used.[/B]


She was dewormed at 3 months. She takes the Sentinal. Should she be dewormed again?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have wonderful luck with Wellness Super 5 Mix, dry and Prescription Diet i/d, wet.
We have 3 Malts with sensitive tummies and this has been just what they need!!!! Can't say enough good things about these products.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583590
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check with your vet. Its something easy to try and dewormer is pretty gentle medicine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie has IBS. He does very well on "allergy formula" foods which contain a single protein and single carb. He does very well on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. If he eats anything w/ chicken he gets very gassy & almost runny poop--always has. I'm surprised your vet hasn't discussed allergies/IBS with you.


----------

